# Another Inflatable SUP reivew



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a review on the inflatable Kona SUP. It's one of the least expensive options out there, and does really well in rivers and oceans. Tim Kelton took his on a surf trip down to Nicaragua. Sounds like he had a good time.
*http://cksblog.com/?p=3246*


----------

